# Who ha a good Auxiliary PD?



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Any of you guys do aux police and was it worth it? Will it give you a leg up on others in hiring?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Dear Mr. Menino,*
*Please read the forums before posting next time. It will save everybody alot of time and effort on the subject. It's been asked and answered a bazillion million times in it's own forum. Had you only took the time to look and see you could have answered the question for yourself. Also, please use the spellcheck option. It's free. *

*Now go back to plannning the New City Hall on the South Boston waterfront. *


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Exactly HC.

Redsox take a look here:
http://www.masscops.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=68

along with using the Search feature.


----------

